# Sonny's Stink Bait



## muddy river

This is our bait of choice on the Missouri River. At times, the original works better than the blood-or vice versa. For example, last night we caught a total of 8 cats. I caught 6 using the original formula and my buddy only caught 2. This has happened several times. My question is, is there a time when the blood formula would work better than the original or is it just whatever the cats feel like at that point in time?

Thanks!


----------



## team crombie

in northern mn we have the same trouble, i think its all up to whats avalible and how much there is of it


----------

